# Eircom to Vodafone



## Ravima (5 Jun 2013)

I moved from Eircom to Vodafone. Main reason was that monthly bill with Eircom was €90 and the Vodafone lad told me that they would do it for  €22pm for first 6 months and €44pm thereafter. I asked him if Vodafoone would give the months notice to Eircom as I did not want to pay the cancellation fee. He assured me that they would. Well, what d'ya know, htey didn't and I must pay the cancellation fee.

Has anyone else esperienced this? If so, did you complain to Vodafone and what was the end result?


----------



## NOAH (5 Jun 2013)

You have me a little confused, are you moving broadband and phone package from eircom to VF and were you out of contract with eircom?  Who were you expecting to contact eircom? And this VF lad did he call to the door?

How much is the cancellation fee?

noah


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Jun 2013)

If you moved from one provider to another in the middle of a contract you should expect to pay a penalty just like any other contract that you sign up to.

However are you sure you were still in contract with Eircom? and if so what was the duration of the contract


----------



## Leo (6 Jun 2013)

NOAH said:


> You have me a little confused, are you moving broadband and phone package from eircom to VF and were you out of contract with eircom?  Who were you expecting to contact eircom?



I moved from Eircom to vodafone a number of years back, Vodafone took care of notifying Eircom as part of the standard changeover process.

I was out of the original contract term with Eircom, and wasn't hit with any cancellation charge.


----------



## Tired Paul (7 Jun 2013)

If your still in contract with Eircom then you will have to pay the penalty to come out of the contract regardless of who you are moving / switching to.
If your out of contract then that's a different ball game althogether.


----------



## Ravima (15 Jun 2013)

no contract with Eircom. However, to cancel, you must give 1 months notice. VF shop assured me that they would look after that. A disappointing start to my new relationship with VF.


----------



## amtc (16 Jun 2013)

VF do, for your number change. But to cease your contractual relationship, only you can do this with your original provider.


----------



## Ravima (1 Aug 2013)

things go from bad to worse and much worse. Internet speed is now down to max of 1.6 download in the time I've been with VF. I have emailed VF, they have made various suggestions, such as moving modem(!!) in an effort to improve speeds. I am seriously considering moving back to Eircom


----------



## Leo (6 Aug 2013)

Ravima said:


> things go from bad to worse and much worse. Internet speed is now down to max of 1.6 download in the time I've been with VF. I have emailed VF, they have made various suggestions, such as moving modem(!!) in an effort to improve speeds. I am seriously considering moving back to Eircom



Moving to Eircom will make no difference! It's the same equipment. I'm with Vodafone and had an issue with slow speeds, I phoned in a complaint to Vodafone who tested the line and confirmed a fault. They had to contact Eircom who came out and replaced equipment on the pole to resolve it.

What tests have they carried out? Is your modem connected directly to the master socket or do you have extensions? With everything plugged out, they can test the line, if they see no problem then, they know the issue is within the house, and that's your responsibility to fix.


----------



## Ravima (6 Aug 2013)

Leo, upload speed was in excess of 3 when I was with Eircom. Since I moved to Vodafone, the speed has NEVER touched 3. It has varied between 0.12 and 1.84.


----------



## Slim (29 Oct 2013)

Eircom have called to the house and offered local and national calls, off peak, plus calls to NI and 12gb uncongested broadband for €42.50 pm.

Does this sound like a good deal? Any catches? Slim


----------



## Guns N Roses (30 Oct 2013)

Slim said:


> Eircom have called to the house and offered local and national calls, off peak, plus calls to NI and 12gb uncongested broadband for €42.50 pm.
> 
> Does this sound like a good deal? Any catches? Slim


 
Check whether the €42.50 is for the full term of the contract or whether it's an introductory offer for the first 6 months only. Free off peak calls is useless unless you're going to be making a lot of calls before 7am or after 7pm.

I've recently changed to Vodafone from Eircom for €30/month (€37/month for non Vodafone Mobile Customers) for 12Mbps plus 100 mins peak calls to Irish landlines, mobiles & 23 international destinations. Eircom were only providing 6Mbps for €60+ per month.


----------



## Slim (31 Oct 2013)

Guns N Roses said:


> Check whether the €42.50 is for the full term of the contract or whether it's an introductory offer for the first 6 months only. Free off peak calls is useless unless you're going to be making a lot of calls before 7am or after 7pm.
> 
> I've recently changed to Vodafone from Eircom for €30/month (€37/month for non Vodafone Mobile Customers) for 12Mbps plus 100 mins peak calls to Irish landlines, mobiles & 23 international destinations. Eircom were only providing 6Mbps for €60+ per month.


 
Thanks, good point. I am with Vodafone already so might try and chisel them for that deal. Slim


----------

